# 552                                                      Turnips at 552



## Nooblord (Sep 7, 2021)

No tips necessary, no entry fee.


----------



## alb1e (Sep 7, 2021)

Can I come sell?


----------



## Nooblord (Sep 7, 2021)

Sure, come on down!


----------

